# need help on items parts



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

what is the support beems/gate/pole that make ur track run directly on top of each other ?? but not across like pier set


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You want (2) tracks to run in-line above each other, correct?

Lot's of different ways to build this, but I don't know of anything pre-made (other than in one of the elevated rail kits.)

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-8994

Do you have a layout plan? It's not hard to build your own using simple 1x4 lumber.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

redlinetrefitty said:


> what is the support beems/gate/pole that make ur track run directly on top of each other ?? but not across like pier set



First what scale are you talking about?
I guess your asking about elevated rail lines like Sstlaure showed, like this?









All depends on your modeling skills you might be able to make your own out of styrene beams.

There are places to buy most of the structural beams.

http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com/

http://www.plastruct.com/Home.html

There are more if you search.
Do you think you can fabricate an elevated RR?

What scale, as if your doing N it would be much easier and less time consuming then if your doing O, lees money too.
Either way it would take some work to build one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you look at Sstlaure's thread you will see these,









Link to his build thread,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8241&page=7


If your doing HO it looks like you would be able to use the beam he used and flip it over to fabricate your over head supports.
What do you think?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That bridge I'm building is very skinny (the ties will hang off of both sides.) That would be a tough build. If he's looking for the elevated railway look, Micro Engineering makes some nice kits.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/255-75512










Be warned - it will have a crap load of part to assemble.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> That bridge I'm building is very skinny (the ties will hang off of both sides.) That would be a tough build. If he's looking for the elevated railway look, Micro Engineering makes some nice kits.
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/255-75512
> 
> ...


Hey.....I like that.
Jersey Central rolling down the rails looks good also.:thumbsup:

Buy 40 of those kits and your set.

I wonder what scale he is doing?
Anyway you look at it, in any scale it will be a lot of work no matter how you do it.


----------



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

im so sorry guys... for not posting enough information... I am doing a HO scale set...and yes i am looking something like the second post ...something like the super city elevate kit.... yes those beams... i wonder where i can get them cause bachmann dont sell them.

PS, U GUYS ARE SO FRIENDLY ?!!!!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

redlinetrefitty said:


> im so sorry guys... for not posting enough information... I am doing a HO scale set...and yes i am looking something like the second post ...something like the super city elevate kit.... yes those beams... i wonder where i can get them cause bachmann dont sell them.
> 
> PS, U GUYS ARE SO FRIENDLY ?!!!!


That kit that I linked to above is on sale at Walthers right now for $55.98. That's for a 150' long bridge (about 20.5" long)


----------



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

do u think it worth it to buy that ?? because i already order 10 pieces pier bachmann and then bridge and trestle package....and now i dont know if the citi viaduct is worth it...should i ?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't know what kind of layout you're going for. In my layout, I strive for realism, so I'd get the kit (probably a couple of them). I enjoy the model building aspect of this hobby.

If all you want to do is have an elevated line above another, then the pier kit would work just fine. All depends on what you're interested in.

It's your layout, do it your way.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

redlinetrefitty said:


> do u think it worth it to buy that ?? because i already order 10 pieces pier bachmann and then bridge and trestle package....and now i dont know if the citi viaduct is worth it...should i ?


 
You are the only one that can answer that question. When I expand my layout I am going to get the track running as quickly as possable and then over a few years go back and make it look better. But that is just me. There is no real right or wrong.


----------



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

lol i might go head and buy it.... cause i order about 300 dollar of accesseries from ebay all different stuff and 54.99 wouldnt hurt


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

That looks like a very nice kit


----------



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol there a bridge that about 22-5/6 inches long in diameter and 3 inches widethat cost 50 and this kit is 54.95 lol the bridge look pretty damn nice... I might buy the bridge the this kit later


----------

